# IMR: research chem; tadalafil. log.



## #TheMatrix (Aug 6, 2014)

Ive received my trial and will use this to log its testing. 

Testing will be done as research chem to brand name dosing.  And will be administered to a monkey.  Acording to brand name. Initial dose begins to take effect 2 to 3hrs after ingesting and can last up to 36hrs. Doses come in 2.5/5/10/20mg.

Rc is dosed at 30mg/ml.  Initial dose will be 10mg bumped up to 20mg then finally at 30mg. Given each dose a full 3days to fully test its responce to the chimp.

Initial day. 10mg administered orally.
(Will edit post with results)




Disclaimer:  
No animals where harmed during testing and testing was done in a controled environment.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 6, 2014)

In b4 raging monkey boner.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 7, 2014)

Is there also a female monkey involved for the male monkey to beat up?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 7, 2014)

Cont.

The monkey showed no mid night boners. Blood pressure was checked at 129/81. Even at a low dose I expected to see the monkey get aroused.  I've decided to increase the dose to 20mg l. I'm taking the monkey to work. There's plenty of other research subjects at work. I expect the monkey to go crazy by noon.

Note. I realize that the initial dose helped lower bp. Adding the 20mg amounts to a full  dose. Will be monitoring the monkey for the next 24hrs. 
Next dose will be on Sunday to allow previous doses to be fully absorbed. 
Sunday will be a whole dose.


----------



## chez (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks for the log brother! Subbed for ape rape


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 7, 2014)

5hrs later.
The monkey has had random boners.  

Note : 
the monkey is coming off a previous 20 week tren cycle and was feeling limp. Hes pleased at the moment feeling like curious george,  with allergies.


----------



## AlphaD (Aug 7, 2014)

I am in for this boner campaign Matrix..........I will keep checking in on the monkey.

Last stuff I gave my cat well it ended up like this:


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 8, 2014)

Day 3 of combined 10mg+20mg.

The monkey has had random boners to a minimum. I've thought of a revision for the next dose change from Sunday to Friday when the monkey will be free in the wild(closely monitored)  

I'm certain the RC is working. As the monkey is beginning to fell more confidence in his self.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 8, 2014)

What about pumps in the gym? My monkey gets vascular and pumped as hell when given a strict regiment of resistance training on this stuff.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 8, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> What about pumps in the gym? My monkey gets vascular and pumped as hell when given a strict regiment of resistance training on this stuff.



Oiiiveyyyy.
The monkey was suffering from allergies/sinus issues and had really shit work outs this week. This log will continue next week.
Ill monitor work out sessions and report back..  bp is good.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 9, 2014)

Researchers many times report stuffed up sinuses, runny noses, etc with PDE5 inhibitors. Not sure if this is the cause during your research as those symptoms are also likely with a cold or allergies.

Anyway, thank you for the research brother!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 10, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Researchers many times report stuffed up sinuses, runny noses, etc with PDE5 inhibitors. Not sure if this is the cause during your research as those symptoms are also likely with a cold or allergies.
> 
> Anyway, thank you for the research brother!


Its definatly natural cause. The monkey has had successfully satisfied his mate, but from my observations it has taken longer(next day after given dose) for symptoms of chem to be present.

Will advance to a 1ml serving tonight and expect night boners to pop up.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 10, 2014)

This started like this.




continued like this




And ended by himself






This was at 1ml. And will continue with 1ml for research.
I will close the log but will leave these words.

Research has shown that IML has good product and its RCs work as should. 
Hope this helps others who needed confirmation to test IML rcs


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 4, 2014)




----------

